# Practicing...field point or broadhead?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I got a yellow jacket supreme II target from someone for my birthday. Its a field point only target. I am just wondering...is there a big difference practicing for deer season with a field point and practicing with the kind of broadhead I'll be using hunting?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With a broadhead you will be adding a few more grains of weight to the arrow and with the blades it may fly a little bit different than a field point. 

I like to do the vast majority of my practice with field points or with the broadhead points with the blades removed for my practice. Then once the hunt gets closer I'll switch over to the broadheads that I plan on using for the hunt.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Critter, Why would the BH be heavier? I shoot a 100 gr FP and a 100 gr BH and they weight the same. As far as practicing with BH you absolutely should. Never believe a paper tuned bow will shoot your BH well. I have my setup tuned very well right now and I have 1 model BH out of 5 different models that will not fly at all and it was the one I thought would fly the best, go figure. 

I practice with my BH till I tune them to hit with my FP and then you can switch to FP only and just recheck right before the season. and don't remove the blades to practice with as that defeats the purpose of shooting your BH. The blades are what give you all of the issues. I just keep a set of old blades to use as dummies when I am tuning so you just slip in new sharp blades and you are ready to go.

And don't assume a mechanical head will fly perfect either. I have had some that squirrel worse than fixed blades.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a bow shooter, but if I was, I think I would go to the Epek type broadheads and set them up for targets, where the blades don't deploy and then come hunting season, set them up to deploy and bingo...there you go (Jack)!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So does this mean my new target is almost worthless? Should try to return it and get a BH version?


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

You do not need to trade targets. Depending on the bow, setup, and broadhead, broadheads can fly different than your field tips. My suggestion would be find a broadhead that flies the same, so you can shoot field tips at your yellow jacket bag the majority of the year. You will only be able to do this by trying broadheads out with our setup. Like suggested, the Epeks flew the same for me, but I struggled with them opening (not starting a debate just sharing personal experiences). I recently switched to the T3's, and they have flown the same as my field tips. This way I shoot field tips most of the year, and before the hunt make sure the broadheads are still flying the same. I always hated getting my bow sighted in with field tips throughout the year, and then having to do it all over again when my broadheads flew different.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

What Alpinebowman says. Broadheads just cut up a bag or layered target very quickly. If you are worried just buy a cheap one for broadheads.
The secret is to get them hitting the same spot and then just use your field tips till just before the hunt.
Be aware that most mechanical heads don't pull out if the blades are deployed so you will have to push them through.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

broadhead tune with a large profile fixed blade like a montec. If you can get a big broadhead to fly with your field points then a smaller profile fixed blade or a mechanical should be money. Also...I wouldn't recommend practicing with a mechanical that you're going to hunt with...mechanicals aren't exactly the model of durability...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I paper tune and line up the dynamic spine of all my arrows at 4 yards. 

Check the paper tune again at 10 yards. If its still good i sight in at 60 yards. 

Once its good at 60 ill shoot one fixed blade broad head. It always flys with my field tips and i dont need to dull the rest or tear up my targets practicing with them. 

I use g5, or wac'em style heads. 

The secrete is good nock travel in your bow and dynamic spine of all your arrows. If you cant get them all flexing the same way good luck getting your heads grouping.

Ps dynamic spine has nothing to do with spine!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I paper tune and line up the dynamic spine of all my arrows at 4 yards.
> 
> Check the paper tune again at 10 yards. If its still good i sight in at 60 yards.
> 
> ...


do you shoot a single cam? do you do that specifically for the ease of achieving good nock travel?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> do you shoot a single cam? do you do that specifically for the ease of achieving good nock travel?


I do shoot a single cam but only because it was a good bow back in 2004. I havent had the money to up grade and that old bow has always shot good for me. With the old bow all im out is a few fps so its hard to justify 900 bucks for 30 fps more.

If i had the money id go with a bowtech experience. Fast! great lateral and verticle nock travel. So easy to tune.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

gotcha!
yeah I have heard really good things about the Experience...


----------

